# Will the 17inch factory wheels fit the 2012 LT with drum brakes on the rear?



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, and so will the LTZ rims, and vice versa. All cruze rims oem, will fit any cruze


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome and good luck to you yes they will fit the lt


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

When it comes to whether or not wheels will fit on our Cruze, you'll run into problems with disc brake clearance, wayy before you have problem with drums. The reason being is that drums are a sealed cylinder that sits behind or flush with the mounting surface where the wheel comes into contact with the car/axle. Where as with disc brakes you have a caliper that usually sits further out than the mounting surface, where if you have too much of a positive offset you can run into problems.


Also as stated above, if it comes stock on one Cruze, it fits all Cruze's


----------

